# Urgently need a pc configuration for 35 k



## Rahber kakvi (May 10, 2014)

Guys I want to start a wedding video editing work so I need your help to build my computer.
It's going to be my first computer and I do't know much about this please help me.


----------



## avinandan012 (May 10, 2014)

answer these


> *1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? (Stupid answers like 'gaming' or 'office work' will not work. Be exact. Which games? Which applications? Avoid the word 'et cetera.')*
> Ans:
> 
> *2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.*
> ...







welcome to tdf. Please read the forum rules.


----------



## Rahber kakvi (May 10, 2014)

Rahber kakvi said:


> Guys I want to start a wedding video editing work so I need your help to build my computer.
> It's going to be my first computer and I do't know much about this please help me.



1.What is the purpose of the computer?and what all applications and games are you going to run?
Ans-wedding video editing pic editing net surfing music movies.
2.What is your over all budget?if you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration,then mention this too?
Ans-35k I can extend my budget to 1 or 2 k strictly. 3.Planning to overlock?
Ans-no
4.which operating system are you planning to use?
Ans-Window 7 or preffer a advice on it from you.
5.how much hard drive space is needed?
Ans-1tb
6.do you want to buy a monitor?if yes please mention which screen size and resolution do you want?
Ans-over 20 inch hd.
7.which components you don't want to buy or which components you already have and planning to reuse it?
Ans-I have nothing I have to buy everything.
8.have you ever built a desktop before or Will this be done by assembler?
Ans-by assembler.
9.when are you planning to buy the system?
Ans-as soon as final the configuration.
10.where do you live?are you buying locally?
Ans-patna will buy locally.
11.anything else you would like to say?
Ans-I want a latest processor from intel motherboard from assus a good cabinet apart from that also I want to know about software for video editing.


----------



## Cilus (May 10, 2014)

At your budget, for Video editing, you have to opt for an AMD Processor and 6 Core FX-6300 is your best choice.


----------



## adityak469 (May 11, 2014)

Rahber kakvi said:


> 1.What is the purpose of the computer?and what all applications and games are you going to run?
> 
> Ans-wedding video editing pic editing net surfing music movies.
> 
> ...





OP i am from Ranchi and nice to meet you as i don't see many people from Bihar and Jharkhand here  
"The latest processor from Intel and motherboard from ASUS" this is bulls*#t there are better alternatives for you to go for. And as i don't know where video editing requires a GPU or not, i have two rigs for you.

Get this rig(if you want a GPU) -
AMD FX 6300 (7.5k)
Gigabyte 970A DS3P(5.5k)
Kingston HyperXBlu 4GB(2.7k)
Antec 450p(2.5k)
Dell S2240L 21.5 inch(8.8k)
HD 7770 (7.7k)
Cooler Master N300(3.5k)

If you don't need a GPU, go with these-
AMD FX 8350(12k) 
Asus M5A97 R2.0(7.5k)
Antec 450p(2.5k)
Cooler Master N300(3.5k)
Kingston HyperXBlu 4GB x2 (2.7k)
Dell S2240L 21.5 inch(8.8k)

These are online prices and you would get them below your budget locally. Don't go for what shopkeepers suggest as they would most probably sell you a dual core with GT210.

For video editing, you can try Sony Vegas Pro.


----------



## Rahber kakvi (May 11, 2014)

Cilus said:


> At your budget, for Video editing, you have to opt for an AMD Processor and 6 Core FX-6300 is your best choice.



Thanx for the suggetion cilus bro can you tell me how much I have to spend for a intel based configuration?

- - - Updated - - -



Cilus said:


> At your budget, for Video editing, you have to opt for an AMD Processor and 6 Core FX-6300 is your best choice.



Adityak bro your suggested amd processor is 12 k and in that price range haswel core I5 processor availble in the market.is that core i5 not enough for my work?


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 11, 2014)

Intel Core i5 4440 -12000,
Gigabyte B85M-D3H -5500,
Antec VP450P -2600,
Cooler Master N300 -3500,
Corsair Vengeance 4GB 1600Mhz -2800,
Dell S2240L 22" LED IPS -8200.
TOTAL -34,600.


----------



## Cilus (May 11, 2014)

Let me explain a bit: Most of the Video Encoding and Editing applications are highly multithreaded in nature which means those applications divide the work in small size processes and assign them to the available CPU cores of the multi-core CPU. Now FX-8350/FX-8320 are 8 Core processor which can handle 8 threads or small processes simultaneously whereas all the Intel Core i5 processors like i5 4440, available at the same price point, are quad core processor whit Hyper Threading (HT) disabled and can process only 4 threads at a time. As a result, in Video Encoding and Editing applications, FX-8350 performs brilliantly and actually compete against higher end Core i7 3770K/4770K processors, which are priced around 23K.

adityak469, in case you are going with AMD FX series and 9XX series motherboard (970 and 990), you have to use a GPU for display output as 9XX chipset does not have an integrated GPU.


----------



## adityak469 (May 11, 2014)

Cilus said:


> Let me explain a bit: Most of the Video Encoding and Editing applications are highly multithreaded in nature which means those applications divide the work in small size processes and assign them to the available CPU cores of the multi-core CPU. Now FX-8350/FX-8320 are 8 Core processor which can handle 8 threads or small processes simultaneously whereas all the Intel Core i5 processors like i5 4440, available at the same price point, are quad core processor whit Hyper Threading (HT) disabled and can process only 4 threads at a time. As a result, in Video Encoding and Editing applications, FX-8350 performs brilliantly and actually compete against higher end Core i7 3770K/4770K processors, which are priced around 23K.
> 
> adityak469, in case you are going with AMD FX series and 9XX series motherboard (970 and 990), you have to use a GPU for display output as 9XX chipset does not have an integrated GPU.



EDITED. I didn't pay attention that i haven't suggested a gpu in the second config. My fault.



Rahber kakvi said:


> Adityak bro your suggested amd processor is 12 k and in that price range haswel core I5 processor availble in the market.is that core i5 not enough for my work?



FX 8350 is a 8 core processor whereas a i5 at the same price point is a 4 core processor. For video encoding, mullti threads are more beneficial than single core performance. And anyways Cilus explained it pretty well.


----------



## Rahber kakvi (May 11, 2014)

Thanks everybody for helping me now i m thinkin about amd fx series suggested configuration but fx series dosnt have integreted graphic card causing extra charges.
So I will wait for some more suggestions .


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 11, 2014)

Rahber kakvi said:


> Thanks everybody for helping me now i m thinkin about amd fx series suggested configuration but fx series dosnt have integreted graphic card causing extra charges.
> So I will wait for some more suggestions .



Go with this INTEL Config if you don't want a Separate GPU:

Intel Core i5 4440 -12000,
Gigabyte B85M-D3H -5500,
Antec VP450P -2600,
Cooler Master N300 -3500,
Corsair Vengeance 4GB 1600Mhz -2800,
Dell S2240L 22" LED IPS -8200.

Go with this AMD Config if you want a Separate GPU:

AMD FX6300 -7500, 
Gigabyte 970A DS3P -5800,
Corsair Vengeance 4GB 1600Mhz -2800,
Antec VP450P -2600,
Dell S2240L 22" LED IPS -8200,
Cooler Master N300 -3500,
Sapphire R7 240 1GB -6000.
TOTAL -36,400.


----------



## adityak469 (May 11, 2014)

Rahber kakvi said:


> Thanks everybody for helping me now i m thinkin about amd fx series suggested configuration but fx series dosnt have integreted graphic card causing extra charges.
> So I will wait for some more suggestions .



you can go with the FX 6300 rig i suggested. Or maybe increase your budget and get a cheap gpu like GT630 with the FX 8350 as you won't be gaming.


----------



## rijinpk1 (May 11, 2014)

everybody excluded the hdd . Now where is OP going to install the os and necessary softwares??

atleast get the following. it will be very suitable for video editing because of a beefy cpu.
AMD FX8320 -10k
Gigabyte 970A DS3P -5.8k
kingston hyperx blu 4gb -2.6k
gt 620 - 3k
wd blue 1 tb-3.8k
Antec VP450P -2.6k
Cooler Master elite 311 -2.3k
Dell S2240L -8.5k
logitech mk200 - 0.7k


----------



## adityak469 (May 11, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> everybody excluded the hdd . Now where is OP going to install the os and necessary softwares??
> 
> atleast get the following. it will be very suitable for video editing because of a beefy cpu.
> AMD FX8320 -10k
> ...



 to me.  and a 970A DS3P with 8350?


----------



## rijinpk1 (May 11, 2014)

adityak469 said:


> to me.  and a 970A DS3P with 8350?



it will work fine unless he wants to overclock.


----------



## flyingcow (May 11, 2014)

if i were OP id go for 6300 with a powerful GPU, need them CUDA cores to edit/render those marriage/honeymoon videos and more RAM, as more ram helps tremendously and i think 6 core cpu like 6300 will be enough for marriage movies etc...
i assume you arent going to be using windows movie maker to edit them op?


----------



## Cilus (May 11, 2014)

Actually most of the professional video editing software are now a days coming with OpenCL acceleration including Adobe suites in which GCN based Graphics cards excel. And FX-8320 is recommended here over 6300. This is due to the push from HSA organization which is mainstreaming  OpenCL as their main language. Also unlike CUDA which can only accelerate the process by dedicating the workload to the nVidia GPU, OpenCL can use all the available resources including Processor, Graphics card, specialized Editing hardware, provided they have a OpenCL runtime, resulting better quality output. There are certain complex workload for which only GPU in not adequate and OpenCL can detect those cases and divert the workload to the hardware which is better suited for it.


----------



## Rahber kakvi (May 12, 2014)

Guys please clear I am so confuse.


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 12, 2014)

Rahber kakvi said:


> Guys please clear I am so confuse.



Go with this buddy:

AMD FX6300 -7500, 
Gigabyte 970A DS3P -5800,
Corsair Vengeance 4GB 1600Mhz -2800,
Antec VP450P -2600,
Dell S2240L 22" LED IPS -8200,
Cooler Master N300 -3500,
WD Caviar Blue 1TB -3800,
Sapphire R7 240 1GB -6000.
TOTAL -40,200.


----------



## flyingcow (May 12, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> everybody excluded the hdd . Now where is OP going to install the os and necessary softwares??


someone committed the mistake again


----------



## Rahber kakvi (May 14, 2014)

Guys one last suggestion from you required.....give me the cheapest intel core i7 3rd or 4th gen configuration with suitable motherboard and hard disc cheapest branded cabinet excluding ups with price.and rest of the thing also should be cheap and best.

- - - Updated - - -



Rahber kakvi said:


> Guys one last suggestion from you required.....give me the cheapest intel core i7 3rd or 4th gen configuration with suitable motherboard and hard disc cheapest branded cabinet excluding ups with price.and rest of the thing also should be cheap and best.



Hey guys please throw some advice its urgent.


----------



## adityak469 (May 14, 2014)

i would say get these

*www.flipkart.com/intel-3-4-ghz-lga-1150-4770-i7-4th-generation-processor/p/itmdhsph4yyhp7zu

*www.flipkart.com/asrock-h87-pro4-motherboard/p/itmdmnwyzzcdtp2w

although i cant be sure. Wait for someone else to reply too.


----------



## Rahber kakvi (May 15, 2014)

Guys I think I will have to start a new thread for getting a cheap and best i7 4th or i7 3rd gen with a cheap and best performance motherboard and a good hard disc configuration for video editing task.
Rest of the hardware should be cheap but best.
If anybody have any idea so please help me.


----------



## Cilus (May 15, 2014)

I don't understand why you need only an 4th Gen i5 based rig for your purpose as most of the configs suggested here will fulfill your needs. However, in case you want to revisit the requirements, instead of creating a new thread, edit the post where you have answered all the questions with your requirements and revised budget.


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 15, 2014)

Rahber kakvi said:


> Guys I think I will have to start a new thread for getting a cheap and best i7 4th or i7 3rd gen with a cheap and best performance motherboard and a good hard disc configuration for video editing task.
> Rest of the hardware should be cheap but best.
> If anybody have any idea so please help me.



Intel Xeon E3 1230 v3 -16800,
Gigabyte B85M-D3H -5500.


----------



## rijinpk1 (May 15, 2014)

Rahber kakvi said:


> Guys I think I will have to start a new thread for getting a cheap and best i7 4th or i7 3rd gen with a cheap and best performance motherboard and a good hard disc configuration for video editing task.
> Rest of the hardware should be cheap but best.
> If anybody have any idea so please help me.



get the best in your budget. selecting cheap components for some, high quality components for other is not really a good idea. would you get a cheap 100 rs cover if you have an iphone 5s? edit the the questionnaire with the revised budget.


----------



## Nerevarine (May 15, 2014)

Cilus said:


> I don't understand why you need only an 4th Gen i5 based rig for your purpose as most of the configs suggested here will fulfill your needs. However, in case you want to revisit the requirements, instead of creating a new thread, edit the post where you have answered all the questions with your requirements and revised budget.



Intel haswell supports quicksync video encoding right ? How good is that ? any ideas


----------



## rijinpk1 (May 15, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> Intel haswell supports quicksync video encoding right ? How good is that ? any ideas



*www.anandtech.com/show/7007/intels-haswell-an-htpc-perspective/8
*www.anandtech.com/show/7003/the-haswell-review-intel-core-i74770k-i54560k-tested/8


----------



## Cilus (May 15, 2014)

Quicksync should not be used with any professional video encoding and editing stuff. It is okay for converting your video into a small sized one to watch it into your phone or tablet. Most of the professional editing apps use GPU acceleration either through CUDA or OpenCL


----------



## Rahber kakvi (May 16, 2014)

Hey I think I don't under stand why people so attracted towards amd?
I just wanted to know that which is the cheap and best i7 4th or 3rd gen processor with suitble mobo but everybody trying to make me understand about amd fx series.
I think people are amd loving or doing amd job.
Atleast tell me the budget of intel based configuration so that I can think over my budget and can extend if possible.

- - - Updated - - -

I don't want to spend extra money for graphic card so if possible suggest a processor which can fullfill my requirment.somebody told me about i7 3770 so throw some light is it right for my work ?
I have extend my budget to 45 k but I can not spend a penny more.and I want everything in that budget I mean processor mobo hard disc ram dvd writer cabinet psu monitor ups keyboard mouse fire fire.


----------



## quicky008 (May 16, 2014)

If you want a computer solely for video editing,then i think even a core i3 CPU will suffice-you don't have to shell out extra cash for i5.However if you're bent on getting an i5 then you can consider the configuration suggested by bavusani in post #7 -it looks pretty good to me.

(p.s.-I'm assuming that the videos you'll be editing are non-HD and therefore they won't require too much processing power,however for editing 720p or 1080p videos atleast a quad core cpu is recommended)


----------



## rijinpk1 (May 16, 2014)

Rahber kakvi said:


> Hey I think I don't under stand why people so attracted towards amd?
> I just wanted to know that which is the cheap and best i7 4th or 3rd gen processor with suitble mobo but everybody trying to make me understand about amd fx series.
> *I think people are amd loving or doing amd job.*
> Atleast tell me the budget of intel based configuration so that I can think over my budget and can extend if possible.
> ...



you will still think so until you make clear  the questionnaire.

atleast mention the softwares you will be using. The first question in the questionnaire is not just about the work you do on the pc, but also about the softwares you use. This is because, if you are using an app which has opncl/cuda support to edit wedding video, you can render videos at a much lesser time with a capable cpu and a good gpu supporting opencl/cuda than with a high end cpu.


----------



## Rahber kakvi (May 16, 2014)

Buddy I have nt decided regarding software that's why I am saying please suggest a configuration which can handle all the related software and yes video I will edit may be a hd video.


----------



## rijinpk1 (May 16, 2014)

Rahber kakvi said:


> Buddy I have nt decided regarding software that's why I am saying please suggest a configuration which can handle all the related software and yes video I will edit may be a hd video.



didn't you still get what i mean in my above post??
if you solely need i7 performance, then consider the following.
xeon e3 1245 v3 - 19k
gigabyte b85m d3h - 5.5k
kingston hyperx blue 8gb x 1 - 4.7k
wd blue 1 tb -3.8k
Antec VP550P -3.5k
Cooler Master elite 311 -2.3k
Dell S2240L -8.5k
logitech mk200 - 0.7k


----------



## Rahber kakvi (May 16, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> didn't you still get what i mean in my above post??
> if you solely need i7 performance, then consider the following.
> xeon e3 1245 v3 - 19k
> gigabyte b85m d3h - 5.5k
> ...



Thanks buddy but its crossing my budget so accept processor and mobo can I compromise on any hardware.my.budget 45k


----------



## rijinpk1 (May 16, 2014)

Rahber kakvi said:


> Thanks buddy but its crossing my budget so accept processor and mobo can I compromise on any hardware.my.budget 45k



you can get antec vp450p. no other compromise recommended.


----------



## Rahber kakvi (May 16, 2014)

Rahber kakvi said:


> Thanks buddy but its crossing my budget so accept processor and mobo can I compromise on any hardware.my.budget 45k



One more thing what is the diffrence between xeon 1245 v3 and xeon 1230 v3?
Price difference is 3 k between them ane configuration is almost same.

- - - Updated - - -



Rahber kakvi said:


> Thanks buddy but its crossing my budget so accept processor and mobo can I compromise on any hardware.my.budget 45k





rijinpk1 said:


> you can get antec vp450p. no other compromise recommended.



And how much I Will save if I pick antec vp 450p ?


----------



## rijinpk1 (May 16, 2014)

Rahber kakvi said:


> One more thing what is the diffrence between xeon 1245 v3 and xeon 1230 v3?
> Price difference is 3 k between them ane configuration is almost same.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...



vp450p is around 2.6k
xeon e3 1230 v3 does not have integrated gpu. that means, you have to get a dedicated gpu to get a display out. on the other hand, xeon e3 1245v3 comes with inbuilt gpu.


----------



## Rahber kakvi (May 17, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> vp450p is around 2.6k
> xeon e3 1230 v3 does not have integrated gpu. that means, you have to get a dedicated gpu to get a display out. on the other hand, xeon e3 1245v3 comes with inbuilt gpu.



Thanx brother for your help.
One more question about 3770 i7 non k weather it has integrated gpu and short prons and cons just for my satisfaction otherwise your given configuration is looks prity good.

- - - Updated - - -



Rahber kakvi said:


> 1.What is the purpose of the computer?and what all applications and games are you going to run?
> Ans-wedding video editing pic editing net surfing music movies.
> 2.What is your over all budget?if you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration,then mention this too?
> Ans-45k strictly.
> ...


----------



## rijinpk1 (May 17, 2014)

i7 3770 has igpu but will be slightly slower than xeon e3 1245 v3 as they clock at same speeds and former is based on ivybridge whereas latter is based on haswell(newer) architecture. also,you will find difficulty in getting a motherboard compatible with i7 3770 ,say after two years, if something happens wrong. always go for the newer gen cpus.


----------



## Rahber kakvi (May 17, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> i7 3770 has igpu but will be slightly slower than xeon e3 1245 v3 as they clock at same speeds and former is based on ivybridge whereas latter is based on haswell(newer) architecture. also,you will find difficulty in getting a motherboard compatible with i7 3770 ,say after two years, if something happens wrong. always go for the newer gen cpus.



Absolutely right brother I got your massage.
Thanks a lot for help and want to know one more thing about fx series processor if any with igpu?


----------



## rijinpk1 (May 17, 2014)

Rahber kakvi said:


> Absolutely right brother I got your massage.
> Thanks a lot for help and want to know one more thing about fx series processor if any with igpu?



none.


----------

